#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Conectiva Linux....

## Fly

Galera,

Alguem pode dar alguma dica sobre a prova de Certificação da Conectiva???
Tipo, eu vou fazer a prova hoje, alguem pode me ajudar???

Como são as questões? Tipos alternativas??

O que preciso saber???

[]s

----------


## 1c3m4n

qdo eu fiz era tudo de alternativa....
tipo estuda bastante a sintaxe dos comandos basicos, compactação,instalação,lilo,etc....

----------

Estude as permissões, sintaxe, servidores quase não cai. Aa questoes com mais de uma resposta tem algumas pegadinhas.

----------


## HunTer

Falae velho ! ! !

Como nosso amigo 1c3 disse, sintaxe dos comandos basicos, cai muito disso. . .

Servidores cai alguma coisa só, mas muito poko, e elas sao de alternativas e se nao me engano, sao 40 perguntas.

Tem perguntas de multipla escolha e de resposta unica.

Té +

----------


## Fly

Galera,

Valeu pelas dikas... eu acho q vai ser fácil...

Té +

----------


## PiTsA

como é esse lance de certificação linux?!
vc estuda por conta própria e faz a prova???
o que tem que saber tanto?!
em que cidades é possivel realizar esta certificação?

valeu!

té +!

----------


## HunTer

Falae PiTsA ! ! !

Só nos centros autorizados vc pode fazer a prova. 
Da uma olhada aki
http://www.conectiva.com.br/cpub/pt/treinamentousuarios/index.php

tem as cidades onde pode fazer.

Té +

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

e ai Fly, como foi na prova?

----------


## Fly

Cara, 
Fiquei com 67% precisava de 70%... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> 

Mas a prova num é difícil... foi vacilo meu...

Vo faze denovo semana q vem... dessa veiz vai... espero... hehehe

valeu pela força pessoal!!

----------


## Mr_Dexter

AE PESSOAL BLZA...

O DESCULPA PERGUNTAR FLY MAS QUANTO ESTA CUSTANDO O CURSO DE CERTIFICAÇÃO DA CONECTIVA E SE VOCÊ FICOU COM A PROVA OU SE VOCÊ DAS QUESTÕES PODERIA DISPONIBILIZÁ-LAS PARA MIM E PARA QUEM QUISER....

ATE BREVE.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Fly

Cara,

A prova é on-line... por isso ninguem fica com as questões...
A prova custa R$90,00... já o curso eu num sei...

----------


## PiTsA

valeu HUNTER,
vo da um zóio!



[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: PiTsA em 10-01-2003 02:37 ]

----------


## Fernando

Olha que rato huauhahuea

----------


## Spl4y

E ae Fly,

Quais os tipos de comando cairam mais? Quais as areas mais cobradas na prova? Caiu alguma coisa de apache? 
Valeu velho!!!!

O conhecimento adquirido sem ser transmitido é conhecimento perdido.
Seja livre, use GNU/Linux...!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## MiddleEarth

Opa Galera
Quanto o curso de administrador esta por volta de R$ 1,200 com direito a prova (3 cursos - Fundamentos de administração de sistemas,Administração de sistemas Linux e Administração de redes Linux).
Isso na ex ABCOM Green(Green) na Paulista.

----------


## rbelutti

o vc pode mandar as questoes da prova para mim?
eu te passo meu email, é que eu estou estudando bastante e to muito curto de grana, e so vou fazer uma vez, se possivel me ajudar fico muito grato! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Potiguar

Aconselho vcs a testarem seus conlhecimentos no simulado da www.sisper.com.br é muito bom pra ver como estão e a partir daí fazer a prova da conectiva.
Vale a pena!
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------

